# Sending it your way?



## Heather (May 25, 2011)

We have fricken tornados touching down in sunny California tonight! Under warnings in Butte and Chico, at least one has touched down. Small, thank goodness! The clouds I am viewing right now on TV are showing obvious rotation and funnel type shape. Nothing here, it's beautiful and sunny, but we had heavy rain earlier. Weather is crazy! 

Nothing like what's been going on in the mid/southern plains, but I hate to think it's heading your way again out there... Lots of orchid folks we know in those areas - so far everyone I've talked to is safe but not too far from Joplin. Quite a few members here in TN and IL as well, facing it. 

Stay safe everyone, please!!


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2011)

Ugh, I can't stop watching it - they are showing the funnels and the rotation forming on TV. Little mini cones coming down out of the clouds. They totally just caught one forming on video and the guy on the ground is like, "we see the debris but no cloud on the ground" and the weather guy was like "yeah, that's a tornado dude!" It is super freaky!

Sorry I keep updating but it is bizarre to watch. The little cones go down, back up, back down. 
I've been totally consumed by hurricanes because of all of our friends in Florida but tornados, in my opinion, having never been through one, is a whole other thing and frankly, scares the living sh*t out of me!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2011)

Tornado in California?! That has to be very unusual.

We are under a tornado watch now, also.


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2011)

Ha, just last night Robert was saying we never get tornados here. 

Apparently we have had four in NorCal that touched down tonight. Warnings, they just let expire. It was super weird to watch the clouds forming live. The area is very flat - they talk about the "finger of God" and they do indeed look like arms reaching out of the clouds. They said the funnel cloud on the last one was not near where they saw the debris lift but emergency vehicles were sighted going out near the debris. 2.5 hours of warnings. We are not near here, but we drive through it to get to my step daughter's mom so…kind of close to home. 

It is still very dark and ominous but the clouds are moving into the foothills so hopefully they won't get much further east. 

Stay safe, Dot! And everyone else. I sure hope they dissipate!


----------



## Jorch (May 25, 2011)

wow, first time i've heard tornadoes in california! 

the images they show on TV are very scary. Hope everyone stay safe and all these freaky storms will be gone soon.


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2011)

I'm so much more worried about those East of us. This was nothing, compared.


----------



## Amadeus (May 26, 2011)

Heather said:


> Nothing like what's been going on in the mid/southern plains, but I hate to think it's heading your way again out there.



I was thinking the exact same thing Heather. All of these late storms we have been getting have been turning into these monster tornado storms that are wrecking havoc east of us. I like all of this late rain/snow we have been getting but I feel guilty that we get to enjoy it.

As for tornadoes in California, there were two where I live, Sunnyvale, back in the early 2000's. Luckily they just knocked down a few trees. There seem to be more tornadoes in northern California in the la niña years.


----------



## goldenrose (May 26, 2011)

Not the weather one would expect for CA! Those poor people that have been hit by the tornadoes!
We've had alot of rain & wind in my area, Sunday early evening tornado sirens were going off all around us but luckily nothing occurred. It's been a horrible spring it's either 50, windy, & rainy or 85-90, no inbetweens!


----------



## Ernie (May 26, 2011)

The weather is supposed to be crazy this summer. Hurricane season begins next week, and we're already planning. Cross your fingers.


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2011)

NYC is the place to be. Be careful everyone!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 26, 2011)

Ernie said:


> The weather is supposed to be crazy this summer. Hurricane season begins next week, and we're already planning. Cross your fingers.


Already???



NYEric said:


> NYC is the place to be. Be careful everyone!


Too much cement and not enough sky for me!


----------



## cnycharles (May 26, 2011)

nyc also had tornados last year and a few years ago....

we are under severe storm and tornado watch tonight and then the next two days... funny how most storms will track northeast just a few miles west of here heading directly over the city of rome, ny... makes for impressive lightning displays/watches but not good if you live in 'the zone' (tiny tornado was there a few weeks ago)


----------



## jmelot (May 26, 2011)

We had several in one day back here in OK - apparently the damage (or at least lives lost) wasn't anything like in MO, though.



> funny how most storms will track northeast just a few miles west of here heading directly over the city of rome, ny



Similar thing near Oklahoma City - tornadoes often go south through Moore. There's probably an interesting reason why, but I don't know it.


----------



## goods (May 26, 2011)

We were under tornado warnings all afternoon. Had one touch down on the northern end of the parish. All we had was very heavy rain, lighting, and golf ball sized hail. Not looking forward to hurricane season...


----------



## Heather (May 27, 2011)

No kidding! Glad you made through today!


----------



## chrismende (May 27, 2011)

This weather uncertainty and truly devastating storms in several places is/are so frightening. I'll take earthquakes any day, even though they are also very scary, of course. I guess it depends on what one grows up with - but tornadoes are spooky with their erratic, sudden movements and seeming almost "conscious malevolence!" I hope all who are near these storms are as prepared as can be - I remember having plywood panels cut to fit all our windows and carefully packed sets of screws, etc. in preparation for hurricanes in South Texas when I lived there for a few years. They did get used a few years later! But hurricanes give so much warning by comparison!
I send you all my best wishes for safety.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 27, 2011)

No problems in my area, but much of southeast Kyushu and the islands south of us are getting a typhoon (hurricane) over the next couple days and it isn't even June yet! Oh boy...


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2011)

ity: I see you're off your meds! 


chrismende said:


> I'll take earthquakes any day, even though they are also very scary, of course.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 27, 2011)

*Meet Songda*



NYEric said:


> ity: I see you're off your meds!



He, he :rollhappy: Been through a mag 7.0 and also a cat 2 - I'll take neither, thanks.

Here's the current satellite of Songda, a feisty little lass, just off Japan's southern islands. Right now she's a cat 3 storm packing 130 mph sustained winds with gusts up to 160. She is forecast to track over Okinawa and the other southern islands and scrape Kyushu's SE coast as well as Shikoku.







The coastal waters are pretty cool still so she's gonna run out of steam quick, but the Amami Islands and south are going to have a pretty good blow.

HAR SHE BLOW CAP'IN!!!


----------



## Heather (May 27, 2011)

Yikes! I didn't think it'd go that way! Stay safe! 
Here comes hurricane season, whoopee!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2011)

Every time I feel a little sorry for us (our river has been in flood for a little over a month) for possibly losing some grass and perennials, I think about Japan and some parts of the USA, and then I feel pretty lucky.

The red arrows show where the bank of our little river is supposed to be:


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2011)

At least Roy doesn't have to water the lawn!


----------



## goldenrose (May 28, 2011)

:crazy::crazy: we've had a couple nights of 47, daytime highs squeezing into the 60's just barely & tomorrow it's suppose to be 90!


----------



## Heather (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, now my mom's under a tornado warning in Mass. Looks like it's going south of her but there's more than one tornadic clusters of storms in the state. 

Brian - you stay safe too please!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 1, 2011)

yup, was one just north of here


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2011)

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh, the Rapture!


----------

